# vivre normalement



## buketturk

Bonjour,

Ainsi moi, je hais l’égoïsme, et je serais capable d’imposer au monde la justice à coups de fouet, mais qui me garantit que je ne suis pas fou de croire que c’est dans la justice que les hommes doivent vivre _normalement_ ?
(source : Méditerranée Lever du soleil - Vie d`Adrien)

Pour l'adverbe qui se passe dans cette phrase, je n'ai que trouvé deux définitions sur Larousse :

1. De façon normale : Un être normalement constitué.
Synonymes :
correctement - ordinairement
Contraire :
irrégulièrement
2. En temps normal, si rien d'exceptionnel ne survient : Normalement, nous partons demain.
Contraire :
exceptionnellement
Mais j'ai pas pu choisir la définition correcte... Selon vous, quelle définition va mieux avec cette phrase ?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Bezoard

Est-ce que, pour les hommes, vivre dans la justice est le régime normal ?


----------



## buketturk

Je sais pas... C'est pas ma phrase.


----------



## Bezoard

Je vous ai donné l'équivalent de votre phrase !


----------



## buketturk

Bah... Je vois pas la liaison entre votre phrase et la phrase que j'avais donnée... La phrase originale est ça : "... mais qui me garantit que je ne suis pas fou de croire que c’est dans la justice que les hommes doivent vivre _normalement_ ?"

En fait, j'avais pas demandé le sens de cette phrase, je n'avais que demandé le sens de l'adverbe "normalement" dans ce cas.

PS : Il serait plus compréhensible de mettre la citation entre guillemets.


----------



## Bezoard

Le sens est :_ Est-ce que, pour les hommes, vivre dans la justice est le régime normal ?
Suis-je fou de le croire ?_


----------



## buketturk

Oui, je comprends ça, merci beaucoup ! Mais c'était pas ma question comme j'ai dit.  Ma question est ça :


buketturk said:


> 1. De façon normale : Un être normalement constitué.
> Synonymes :
> correctement - ordinairement
> Contraire :
> irrégulièrement
> 2. En temps normal, si rien d'exceptionnel ne survient : Normalement, nous partons demain.
> Contraire :
> exceptionnellement
> Mais j'ai pas pu choisir la définition correcte... Selon vous, quelle définition va mieux avec cette phrase ?


Car j'essais pas de comprendre la phrase, je l'ai déjà compris. Je n'ai pas compris que le sens de ce "normalement". Et je peux pas ajouter dans la traduction des mots qui n'existent pas dans le texte original comme "régime"... C'est pourquoi il me faut de choisir une de ces définitions pour cet adverbe. Je dirai "ordinairement" (comme de *façon* normale), ou bien "*en temps* normal".


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce contexte, _normalement_ est plus ou moins synonyme de _habituellement_.

Les définitions proposées par Larousse sont quelque peu limitées et j'ai bien peur qu'aucune des deux ne convienne vraiment exactement ici.


----------



## buketturk

Ah, okay ! Habituellement est bon pour moi si c'est bon pour la phrase aussi... Merci !


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Dans ce contexte, _normalement_ est plus ou moins synonyme de _habituellement_.


 
ou: _constamment  _



buketturk said:


> Selon vous, quelle définition va mieux avec cette phrase ?


C'est donc  la définition N° 2.


----------



## buketturk

Bah oui, merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> C'est donc la définition N° 2.


D'un autre côté, _normalement_ indique aussi la normalité, qui est la définition № 1. 

En fait, les deux sens sont mélangés ici.


----------



## Bezoard

Pour moi, c'est plutôt la définition 1. Non pas l'habitude, mais plutôt la normalité, le régime qui convient à notre qualité d'homme.


----------



## buketturk

Y a-t-il un moyen sûr de le savoir ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Réponse courte : non.


----------



## buketturk

Réponse longue ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Réponse longue : non, il n'y a aucun moyen sûr de le savoir. Comme je l'ai dit, les deux sens sont pour moi mélangés. Les réponses contradictoires de JCK et Bezoard viennent d'ailleurs ajouter de l'eau à mon moulin.

Juste avant votre extrait, on trouve le passage suivant (c'est moi qui souligne) :


> En ce moment je suis en train de fabriquer la charpente de mon âme: celle-ci sera inébranlable ou hybride, selon que je comprendrai ou ne comprendrai pas, dès à présent, les lois de l’existence normale. Car il n’y a que les fous et les saints qui peuvent vivre une vie anormale, et je ne voudrais être ni des uns ni des autres.



Mais il nous faudrait connaître avec précision la psychologie de ce personnage pour pencher avec certitude vers un sens ou l'autre.


----------



## buketturk

Merci !


----------

